# QoS question on Dlink DIR-615



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

I just set up a new router in our house with 4 computers plus wireless gaming on it. I need to know how to configure the QoS so that Gaming is as fast as possible over other programs. Never use QoS before and couldn't find anything on here through search. 

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Hypnotiq90 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wondering the same thing, though I use a DIR-855. I have set up the router for automatic QoS but I still experience lag in games when P2P Software is turned on in the network.

Looking at the manual settings there are lots of options like Protocol, Local IP Range, Local Port Range, Remote IP Range, Remote Port Range. How am I supposed to find all this info for all different online games, normal web surfing etc? (I suppose all games use totally different info here)

Examples of games that lag with Automatic QoS is:

Aion
Heroes of Newerth


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Well we are in the same boat I have mine set for automatic QoS on games as well. Problem is how to prioritize my games which I am told use the least amount of bandwidth anyways. 

Still Much better than the old DIR though.


----------

